# thumping noise coming from front end



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Does your Cruze have steel rims with "hub caps" or does it have the cast rims?

A poorly fitting hub cap _can_ make noise like you describe but not cast rims.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you reliably reproduce this? If so, take your service manager for a ride so he knows what you're hearing and can get if fixed.


----------

